
API T&C's - How to Get them Right (or Wrong) - njyx
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2012/02/02/api-terms-and-conditions-done-right/
======
njyx
Would be interesting to know what people think of these guidelines and any
good/bad API T&C's experiences people have had.

